# Was mache ich aus meinem Teich ?



## markus2010 (26. Apr. 2010)

Hallo Teichfreunde!
Ich habe ein Haus mit Gartenteich "geerbt".
Der Teich ist ca.~ 6x4 Meter groß und ist an der tiefsten Stelle ca~ 90cm tief. Mein Opa hat den Teich mehr als Biotop gehalten. Der Teich wurde schätzungsweise 6 Jahre nicht mehr richtig gepflegt was auf sein Alter zurückzuführen war.

Der äußere Rand ist ca. 20 cm hoch und 30cm Breit. Dann geht es wieder 20cm tiefer und wieder 30cm Breit. In der Mitte ist dann ein Loch welches ~90cm tief ist.
Der Teich war im Außenrand voll mit __ Schilf und anderen Wasserpflanzen. In der Mitte eine Seerose. Das Wasser war klar!

WIr sah das alles zu Biotopisch aus und ich möchte mir das Ziel setzten einen Fischteich daraus zu machen. Also habe ich alle Kieselsteine aus dem Teich genommen und das Wasser abgepumpt. Danach habe ich den Pflanzenteppich, der ca~ 10 - 16 cm dick war, entfernt. Ich habe den Teich komplett leer gemacht. Dann habe ich mit einem Hochdruckreiniger die Folie und die Steine komplett abgespritzt und sauber gemacht. Über die Teichfolie bin ich sogar mit einem Schrubber gegangen.

Ich habe dann wieder sauberen Steine rein gelegt. Allerdings nicht wie vorher, in dem ganzen Teich verteilt, sondern nur am Rand so dass der Rand stabilisiert wird.

Eine Umlaufpumpe befindet sich in einem Faß welches neben dem Teich im Boden vergraben ist. In der Teichfolie ist ein abgedichtetes Loch welches über ein Rohr mit dem Fass verbunden ist. Das Faß wird also durch den Überlauf befüllt. Die Pumpe befördert das Wasser dann in eine Grotte von wo aus das Wasser eine Steinwand hinunterklättert und über eine schöne Rinne wieder in den Teich gelangt. Sieht sehr schön aus und plätschert schön. Auch das habe ich alles sauber gemacht.

Meine Freundin und ich würden gerne einen sauberen klaren Fischteich daraus machen. Was muss ich dafür tun? Bis auf 2 Schilfpflanzen habe ich alles raus geschmissen, Quasi im Moment einen kahlen Teich weil ich Angst habe das mir das ganze Ding wieder zu wuchert.

Am liebsten würden wir Koi's oder einen Silbernen Stör rein setzen. Wenigstens Goldfische.
Was mache ich nun, um den Teich trotz Fische sauber zu halten und doch kein Biotop draus zu machen?
Ist der Teich für Fische tief genug ?
Welche Pflanzen soll/muss ich einsetzen und welche nicht.

Ich habe den Teich mit einer Mischung aus Brunnenwasser/Regenwasser und Leitungswasser wieder aufgefüllt. Schätzungsweise ca~ 5000-6000 Liter.

Bitte um Hilfe, denn die Sonne kommt raus und ich möchte keinen grünen Algenteich haben 

Mfg Markus


----------



## Xeal (26. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Was mache ich aus meinem Teich ?*

Hallo Markus ! Herzlich willkommen 

Es gibt verschiedene Ansichten darüber, was ein Teich ist. 

Durch deine Reinigungsaktion bist du wohl leider eher auf dem besten Weg, aus dem schönen alten Teich einen Swimmingpool zu machen. 

So viel sei gesagt: Ein Teich mit Fischen und ohne Pflanzen wird nur mit wahnsinnig großem Filteraufwand funktionieren. Das ist dann wenig natürlich. 

Da du alle Pflanzen entfernt hast, vermute ich, dass du das biologische Gleichgewicht massiv gestört hast. 

Sind die Pflanzen denn schon alle eingegangen ? Wenn nicht, würde ich sie schnellstmöglich wieder einsetzen um zu schauen, was noch zu retten ist. 

Ich wünsche dir trotzdem viel spaß hier im Forum. Die anderen werden sicher auch noch den ein oder anderen Kommentar schreiben.


----------



## Christine (26. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Was mache ich aus meinem Teich ?*

Hallo Markus,

und herzlich Willkommen. Tja - da hat Holger leider recht. Da hast Du mit Deinem Putzwahn einen funktionierenden kleinen Teich kaputt gemacht. Schade drum.

Und jetzt willst Du ihm mit Fischen noch den Rest geben. Naja. Aber dann bitte keine Koi und schon gar keinen Stör. Dazu ist der Teich viel zu klein. Und nach Deiner Radikalkur sollte er sowieso erstmal wieder ein Jahr Ruhe haben. Was aber wahrscheinlich nach dem Entpflanzen eh wenig nützen wird.


----------



## markus2010 (26. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Was mache ich aus meinem Teich ?*

Naja im grunde genommen ist der Teich jetzt doch wieder wie neu. Sprich, so war er ja auch als er angelegt wurde.
Kann ich da nicht wieder neue Pflanzen rein setzten und dann auch Fische ?

Ist 6x4 Meter klein ? Für mich ist der groß genug


----------



## Christine (26. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Was mache ich aus meinem Teich ?*

Das ist ja das Problem - der Teich ist jetzt neu. Ein neuer Teich ist noch nicht gut für Fische.
Pflanzen sollten auf jeden  Fall wieder rein. Und dann erstmal Ruhe.

Für Dich mag der Teich groß genug sein - für Koi und __ Störe ist er es nicht. Goldfische, Shubunkins, Sarassa sind o.k.


----------



## hoboo34 (27. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Was mache ich aus meinem Teich ?*



> Ist 6x4 Meter klein ? Für mich ist der groß genug



Nein, ist er nicht. Passt nur leider nicht zu KOI und STÖR von den Ausmassen 
90cm Tiefe ist m.E. nicht genug. Leg nochmal einen halben Meter (mindestens) nach.
Wie meine Vorredner schon geschrieben haben: Pflanzen wieder rein (in aller Tiefenbereiche) und dann ruhen lassen, damit er sein Gleichgewicht wieder findet. Für Fische ist es definitiv zu früh, denen tust du keinen Gefallen.


----------



## teichlaich (27. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Was mache ich aus meinem Teich ?*

Hey Markus,

bevor du angefangen hast, hättest du unsere Einsteigerfragen hier lesen sollen im Forum.
Ich mach´s kurz ..
a) Ein Neuer Teich braucht 2-3 Jahre bis er sich eingepegelt hat auf sein Biologisches Gleichgewicht , daher sind Neue Teiche generell immer sehr pflegeaufwändig, als alte Teiche zurückzuscheiden, Fische einzusetzen und im groben und Ganzen unverändert zu lassen. Klar kann man ihn reinigen, wenn dann aber ohne Komplettwasserwechsel und Abkärchern der Biologischen Tierchen  
b) Da du jetzt Fische einsetzen möchtest, rate ich dir klein anzufangen und keine Kois einzusetzen. Nimm Pflegeleichtes , wie Orfen oder andere Heimische Arten.
Auch die Filteranlage die du jetzt brauchst, ist Hightech. Bei 6000 Litern Fassungsvermögen brauchst du eine Anlage für 12000 Litern , bei Ordentlich Fischbesatz. Denn : Die Filterleistung wird halbiert bei Fischbesatz.

Ich empfehle dir folgendes für die Neubepflanzung und Einrichtung des Teiches :

Lies dir unter Blumenelse´s Beitrag die Signatur 
das hier
durch sowie unsere anderen Themen im Hauptbereich.

Denn : Soviel sei dir gewiss, die Algen kommen jetzt zu hundert Prozent ohne Bepflanzung bei Fischbesatz.
Stell´es dir so vor : Im Teich sind Nährstoffe durch Fische /Regen / Pollen / Blätter gelöst worden.
Diese Nährstoffe werden durch Pflanzen aufgebraucht , die widerrum im Teich sitzen. Hast du keine Pflanzen bzw. kein starkes __ Filtersystem was diesen Mangel ausgleicht, so kommen Algen, die die überflüssigen Nährstoffe aufessen , immer größer werden und den Teich zuwuchern.


----------



## fuxe13 (27. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Was mache ich aus meinem Teich ?*

Und vorallem dann den tiefen Bereich vergrößen, damit die Fische im Winter eine Chance haben zu überleben.


----------



## teichlaich (27. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Was mache ich aus meinem Teich ?*

Genau... denn der "trichter" da unten reicht niemals aus.
Ergo : Folie raus , tiefsten punkt auf sagen wir mal nen meter durchmesser verbreitern. Folie rein


----------



## markus2010 (27. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Was mache ich aus meinem Teich ?*

Danke für die vielen antworten.
Dann wäre es ja das beste ich besorge ein paar nette Pflanzen ( welche würdet Ihr empfehlen?) und im Herbst lasse ich das ganze Wasser dann wieder ab und grabe das Ding 1,70m tief und vielleicht noch etwas größer. Dann hätte ich ja das, was ich haben möchte und könnte 2-3 Kois rein setzen. Was kostet denn so eine Filteranlage ? Gibt es da große unterschiede ?

Fakt ist, so ein Bio-Teich wie es vorher war gefällt mir gar nicht. Da kann ich auch gerade in den Wald gehen, wohne hier nämlich auf dem Lande


----------



## teichlaich (27. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Was mache ich aus meinem Teich ?*

Gut, dann hast du ja schon mal eine wichtige Entscheidung getroffen.
Von den Kosten her können die Koifans hier sicherlich Aussagen treffen, ich sage dir , am besten sparst du dir die doppelte Arbeit und fängst heute an zu buddeln 

Ergo : Breiter und Tiefer ist ok. Am besten du skizzierst dir deine Neue Wunschvorstellung mal auf und stellst sie uns zur Verfügung. Wir können dir sicherlich noch Tips dazu geben.
Koiteiche benötigen unter anderem : Skimmer, zum Absaugen der Oberflächen, gute Pumpen und vieeeeel Technik nebenbei.
Aber dazu sollen sich die anderen äußern.
Beste Grüße,
Florian


----------



## markus2010 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was mache ich aus meinem Teich ?*

Da es uns im Moment wegen das Haus-Umbau-Stadiums zu teuer wird und ich andere Baustellen habe, habe ich erst einmal beschlossen den Teich mit unseren adoptierten Fischen erstmal so zu lassen und zu pflegen.

Wir haben folgende Wasserpflanzen gekauft und in Teichschalen mit Teicherde und Steinen gepflanzt:
-__ Krebsschere
-__ Froschlöffel
-Gelbe __ Sumpfdotterblume
-__ Zwergbinse
-Amerikanische __ Schwertlilie (rot + lila)
-Zwergohrkolben
-__ Hornkraut
-__ Zwergseerose (rosa)
-Eine Schwimmpflanze dessen Namen ich nicht habe, hat so große grüne Ohren-Blätter und bekommt große Blüten

Ist da irgend etwas schädliches bei oder ist das oki so ?

Grüße, Markus


----------



## heiko-rech (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was mache ich aus meinem Teich ?*

Hallo Markus,

wie jetzt? doch schon Fische?  Dann aber bitte regelmäßig Nitrit messen und ggf. einen Teilwasserwechsel machen.

Ich war auch mal so ungeduldig und habe mit Fischen den einen oder anderen Fehler gemacht. Mit viel Lesen, lernen und Teichpflege habe ich meine Fische aberfast alle durchbekommen. Lediglich zwei Schleierschwänze sind mir im Laufe des Jahres eingegangen. 

Ich habe einen noch kleineren Teich, habe auch am Anfang beulische Fehler gemacht, aber 
hier viel gelernt. So z.B. dass Teicherde nicht der Bringer sein soll.

Was ich auch gelernt habe ist, dass Pflanzen durch nichts zu ersetzen sind, außer durch noch mehr Pflanzen. Darum habe ich am Wochenende nochmal kräftig nachbestellt, obwohl ich im letzten Jahr dachte, ich hätte schon genug. Wenn du von den aufgezählten Pflanzen nur jeweils eine hast, so erscheint mir das sehr wenig.

Wie dein Teich aussehen soll, mußt du entscheiden. Ich bin der Meinung, dass man durchaus eine reichhaltige Bepflanzung mit Fischhaltung kombinieren kann.

Gruß

Heiko


----------

